# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  More money. Luxembourg or Switzerland.

## johnatanasoff

Where do you generally make more money. Luxembourg or Switzerland?
Several sites mention Luxembourg as the 2nd richest country in the world with the 2nd highest GDP per capita.

But if you check 
numbeo.com/cost-of-living/compare_countries_result.jsp?country1=Luxembourg&c ountry2=Switzerland

Switzerland pays higher wages.


So where will you make more money based in "minimum wage vs cost of life" and tax deductions? Or both countries are more or less even?

I am aiming at a management job. Something in the IT sector.

----------

